
Snoopers' Charter: Government Wins Vote on Investigatory Powers Bill - dubwubz
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/12194441/Snoopers-Charter-Parliamentary-vote-on-the-investigatory-powers-bill-live-updates.html
======
beedogs
Coming soon to a Western "democracy" near you. We've already got it down in
Australia.

------
flashm
So what happens now? Can myself and my LTD company claim asylum elsewhere?

------
junto
Are VPN's and circumvention going to be banned as well?

